# Clams



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Would I have enough lighting for clams in my aquarium. (2x65 50/50). That comes out to 6.5 watts per gallon. That's a lot of light, even enough for hard corals but would it be enough for a clam?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

It's not the watts per gallon that really matters. It's the intensity of the light. PC lighting does not penetrate as well as T5 HO's, VHO's or MH's. Alot of the light is reflected back and is lost. There are some clams that you could keep but they are the more brownish colored (I think they are Derasa sp.). The pretty blue and other colors you see would need more light than your PC's can provide.


----------



## cheseboy (Aug 5, 2005)

Even if say I put it at the top of a pile of LR?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

cheseboy said:


> Even if say I put it at the top of a pile of LR?


Even if! It's not the right spectrum of light and they will just degrade and die. 

I feel your pain. I wanted one so bad with my 260W PC's. It hurt to look at them knowing I couldn't have one because I will not let an animal suffer at my hands just because I want it.

I now have enough lights to keep anything I want and I still have yet to get my clam. Going to wait till I know everything else is just right.

But that's $800 later for lights. :O


----------

